# Anyone overstimulate



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi 

Story so far......
1IVF 150 menopur twice daily day 1 &2, 150 menopur days 3-10 egg collection 10/11/10 15 eggs 3 fertilised 1x8 cell and 1x4 cell transferred 13/11/10 BNF
Decided to try ICSI next time because of low fertilisation 
2IVF 150 menopur days 1-12 no monitoring after menopur day 10, 11 or 12, on day 13 had overstimulated, egg collection for 23/2/11 cancelled, coasting for 2 days, egg collection now 25/2/11. Don't know what effect this will have on egg quality. Not sure if eggs will be frozen or fertilised and then frozen.

Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, sorry to hear this tx hasnt gone smoothly so far. Really hoping the rest of it all goes to plan for you. I overstimulated too on my cycle of ICSI last year, only i used gonal f. I had 28 eggs collected, they just told me not to take my last dose of gonal f and decided it would be a freeze all after EC. I had 17 fertilise and all were frozen on day 1.
I was told hyperstimm can impact on egg quality but when 17 fertilised they said it didnt have too much of an impact. Usually if the eggs are not good quality the fertilisation rates arent so high.
I will keep everything crossed for you huni and hope that all goes well.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi TBM,

Im not really in the position to help you as I have the laziest ovaries ever, despite being on 600 Gonal F day and and 2, and 300 for another 10 days I only had 3 follies! 

I just want to wish you well for whatever tomorrow brings,

Katie XX


----------



## JennMcC (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there,
sorry your not having a great time just now!
i had my 1st tx in '08 and had pretty bad OHSS,ended up in hospital twice because of it,i only got 1 embryo after that although the clinic were pretty convinced that me and dh weren't compatible,i shared my eggs and i presume the other couple got more embryos than us.
they should prob put them back in depending on your health at time of et,i was in hosp the night before et and ended up back in after it,this is when i got really ill,but this didnt effect my 1 wee emby as he clung on and i got my baby boy! iv heard of people having severe cases of it,stomachs being drained and on morphene and stuff and still getting bfp so dont loose heart. also if they decide to wait to do et,they will prob fertilise them 1st,sperm and embryos freeze quite well but eggs dont do so well. hope this helps and fingers crossed for you!xxx


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your support and sharing your experiences. I went for egg collection this morning got 12 eggs and thankfully don't have to freeze them due to OHSS. Providing fertilisation goes ok we can still proceed with transfer on Monday fingers crossed.

Beth xx


----------

